# starting Ogre Kingdoms



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I am thinking on starting Ogre Kingdoms, any pointers and resons why to collect them


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

i like their strength and wound characteristics, form what i hear they're not a particularly easy army to play though but they do pack one hell of a punch


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I am thinking on mass bulls, would is work


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Mass bulls can work but to be honest iron guts are just better. Most really competative list generaly max out on butchers and ironguts with some yhettis for speed although i have an all bull list that works OK and a leadbelcher heavy force that is fun to play. As long as you keep the units small and well spaced all supporting each other you should do OK. The ogre death star while looking great on paper just never works. The ogre army is one of the easiest to get up and running is easily converted and the cheapest by a mile its just hard to get used to in game terms and easy to overestimate the average ogres ability just remember that Ws 3 and low Ld can ruin your charge against elite forces and toughness 4 is only the same as an orc


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

They are one of the more convertable armies, i have seen some great stuff from horrendous injurys to a female. They are a lot of fun.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

with 1 boxed set of spawn i converted my whole army into chaos ogres so its relatively cheap too


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

green-to start I would reccomend an even split of bulls and gnoblers along with a butcher and yhetees for support


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

the best place to start with ogres is the battalion box you get 2 units of 3 bulls a big unit of gnoblars 2 units of 2 leadbelchers and a unit of 3 ironguts plus a spare irongut to make into a bruiser to lead the army. Easily 1k pts and a solid force to test what you like or dislike and gives you plenty of scope when you want to expand the army further


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The list i was thinking of was 3 units of 5 bulls, 2 units of gnoblers, 2 man eaters, 2 butcher, and a bruser. not shore on points, as i have not got the army book with me, but I think that is a 1500 points


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

rges is the one army that you can field one hero and nothing else but core choices and still have a fair chance of winning. Start witht the £50 starter box set its a good deal.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I personally wouldn't have bulls in units of more than 3 as the frontage gets too wide and you open yourself up to a whole world of pain if your hit by 2 units plus they are harder to manouver and ogres don't like getting flank chargesyou would be better with 5 units of 3 ogres as they are easier to keep mobile and can support each other. The gnoblars are good I usually set mine up in long thin lines a way out in front of my battle line then when they're charged stand and shoot you will probably kill something due to weight of fire they then die messily and the overrun puts the enemy in front of your ogres if you've sent them far enough forward if not the enemy get to charge you and ignore your fear which is bad. with the maneaters its a personal choice I don't really like them as they cost to much for what they do but they are a good bodyguard or you can give them pistols and let them give you a little fire support


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

As an alternative to normal Ogres: Viola! Ogre Rhinox riders!

Almost best cavalry in the game, insanely deadly, and you get Irongut on a mechanical rhinox!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

gorgers and yhetees are good too


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

gorgers are easily negated if your unlucky though I once had a game where 1 came out on his own and after chasing of a unit of archers had an independant character just walk around him leaving him turning on the spot until the other gorger came on 3 turns later


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks neilbatte for the advise, i will do that


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

I know zero about playing them, but I do know that the Butcher is one of the funnier and more-entertaining models out there!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The butcher is also one of the most viable characters on offer and on the rare occasion you see an ogre army in a tourney there will probably be 3 of them and a bruiser.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

gut magic is ace and the second funnest lore on the game. second only to orcs and gobblins


----------

